# Size reduction on TIFF images



## dcdz78

I know this may seem like a silly question but does anybody know a way to reduce the size of TIFF images without reducing the dimension size of the images?

It is to my understanding that TIFF images are not compressed. So I don't really see how this would be possible without reducing quality. Is there a way I can reduce the quality of a TIFF image to reduce the data size?

Thanks,
Dale


----------



## dcdz78

Spelling correction


----------



## Inactive

by default a TIF may not be compressed, but any good digital imaging program should be able to save it using LZW compression. no quality loss, but this can greatly reduce the file size - if that is what you are looking for?


----------



## dcdz78

Hi! Thanks for the quick reply, I really do appreciate it. Well... you know how, say for example the built-in Windows Picture and Fax Viewer can instantly view a TIFF. If you have a TIFF image, you can just double click on it and it opens. If I compress it with LZW, will it still be considered a .TIFF or will the extension change to .LZW. 

The program I am using is called LaserFiche and it seems to only recognize .TIFF images. If the extension changes, i fear it won't recognize the image and won't open.

Thanks in advance!

Dale


----------



## Inactive

no, the extension does not change, but it may not open in the program because of poor programming (imo). i don't use LaserFiche, but when you save a file, look for an options button while saving and it might have a list of compression types to use while saving. do NOT use jpg/jpeg compression, because that is irreversible.


----------



## dcdz78

Excellent! I will give that a try. Thanks for your help on this issue. This place is a life saver ray:

Take care,
Dale


----------

